# starting a business



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

I maybe looking at opening a shop when we arrive in dubai,is it true in all cases that you need a local as a partner?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

If you open it in a free zone like the one in Jebel Ali then no I don't think you do.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What type of shop are you wishing to set up? People can give you more information with a bit more info.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

specialist furniture


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

A person of many words.

You can open in a free zone without a local partner but many freezones will not allow general trading, your premises will also be restricted to that freezone. Other than that, yes you will need a local partner.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Specialit furniture selling throughout the gcc just using this as a shipping hub or in the uae? 

If in uae, then you need a partner as Rossi has said. Agree, person of many words  More info gets better info specific to your case.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

sorry about the few words.Just an idea i had in my head that i hadn't come across searching the web.i was looking to open a store in dubai.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

bodget said:


> sorry about the few words.Just an idea i had in my head that i hadn't come across searching the web.i was looking to open a store in dubai.


It's been one of those days but unless you enjoy sweeping water uphill in you spare time, I'd forget about it.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

thanks for the advice


----------

